# Dragon Fruit Wine



## abigtroutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Today I picked 8 dragon fruit from a local farm. When I got home I cut the fruit in half, scooped out the white flesh, mashed and placed in freezer. After I mashed it I weighed it and it was 3.11 lbs. I was hoping for 4 lbs or more but it will have to do. I plan on following this recipe I also thought about adding golden raisins.

3 1/2 lbs. Dragon Fruit 
2-1/2 lbs. granulated sugar
1 gal. water 
1 tsp. acid blend 
1 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1/4 tsp. grape tannin 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
Champagne yeast and nutrient 

(1/2 lb. chopped golden raisins)


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 27, 2011)

*Dragon fruit.*

I've only tasted dragon fruit once and I thought it was very nondescript flavour. I wish you the best and hope it is a stunning wine. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## abigtroutt (Aug 28, 2011)

Today I started my 1 gallon batch of Dragon Fruit wine. 

I added the dragon fruit mash with 2 quarts of water. I took a SG reading and it was 1.020

I then took the mix heated some up and added about 2lbs of sugar to get a SG reading of 1.099 I then added the acid blend and tannin.

I wanted it lower but it was hard to get a good reading due to the pulp. I had to take several readings just trying to get the water and sugar mixture at the bottom. So at this point with all the different readings I'm going to wait until tomorrow night when the must is at the top to get a better reading. 

After all said and done and at room temp I added 1 campden tablet. Tomorrow I will add the pectic and on Tuesday I will add the champagne yeast and nutrient.

I decided to add the 1/2 lb. chopped golden raisins. The small voice in my head I kept saying I'm too new to be making up my own recipe with crazy fruit. Then my larger ego voice said no risk no reward...! 

Today I did score at my local bakery a free 3 1/2 gallon food grade bucket for making larger batches  I also peeled 5 lbs of longan fruit and froze for later. I still have about another 5 to 10 lbs to do!!! What a lot of work took me forever just to do 5 lbs!


----------



## grandwinecellar (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish you the best and hope it is a spice wine Wow 3 1/2 lbs. Dragon Fruit .


----------



## mrpoland (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking about dragon fruit so I look forward for news from you!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 30, 2011)

Non-typical fruit wines are something i have been thinking about, as well.

Any Pics?
Keep us up on it.


----------

